

Ask HN:  WTF ever happened to FingerPrint Logins? - keltecp11
http://www.forbes.com/2004/05/21/cx_ah_0521tentech.html

======
there
most thinkpads have integrated fingerprint readers and are able to log you in
to windows using only your fingerprint.

fprint (<http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page>) supports many readers
on unix that can be integrated into the login process with pam/bsd auth.

~~~
stuff4ben
Yep, my T61p worked great with the fingerprint reader in Windows XP. Of course
the rest of that machine was pure crap (software/driver wise). I had more
BSOD's on that one laptop then all of the Windows machines I've owned in the
past 15 years.

~~~
ismarc
I've used a T60 with Linux installed for several years as my laptop, and I
love it. I ended up with two RMAs (CPU fan died and screen had some sort of
display issue), but the third has been a trooper with no issues.

